# jig it mortise jig



## ernest plutko (May 24, 2009)

I recently bought A Rockler jig it mortise jig, Ready to use it to cut a hinge mortise but the mortise jig will cut into the aluminum jig sides the way I set it up. Bit is slightly bigger on the end than the bit bearing. I can use some help on how to use jig, Thanks.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello, i am not familiar with it, but the bearing has to ride on a fence, and not touch anything except the wood tour trying to cut. I am sorry, ernest some bits can have the bearing replaced with a larger one. You should have gotten that with the bit, r should be able to replace it, i would think. Someone will be along who can answer the question, I hope, Good luck.


----------



## ernest plutko (May 24, 2009)

Thanks, I used to live in Holland, Michigan


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Not familiar with this system. Reads to me like it needs a special bit which should have been included. Maybe e-mail Rockler for assistance. Always been pretty good about that for me.

Details for JIG IT® Mortising System - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Sounds that way to me as well /\


----------



## ernest plutko (May 24, 2009)

A mortise bit was included. The bearing is 0.5 inch and diameter of the flutes is 0.5 inch but one flute is slightly wider than the other flute so the bit is useless because it will scrape the jig. E-mailed Rockler but have not received an answer yet. I live in Northern Minnesota right on the Ontario border. I retired recently. Worked for Minnesota. I am making clocks for my six children for Christmas. Need the mortise jig for hinges on the clock doors.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

They'll make it right.


----------



## ernest plutko (May 24, 2009)

Rockler didn't answer my e-mail. Rockler instructions for jig-it are just to assemble jig. I bought a Diablo hinge mortise bit. Cutting edge is 1/2 inch and bearing is 5/8. Tedious to set jig to compensate. Jig-it is not worth $91, I am going to make plywood jigs for different size hinges. Wasted my money.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ernest

The jig works very well with the right bit, I made my own copy in two sizes but the key is the bit..,,one for very small hinges and for the big hinges 

The bit I use is below 

Dado Clean Out Router Bits
part number #5382
MLCS dado router bits

===========


ernest plutko said:


> Rockler didn't answer my e-mail. Rockler instructions for jig-it are just to assemble jig. I bought a Diablo hinge mortise bit. Cutting edge is 1/2 inch and bearing is 5/8. Tedious to set jig to compensate. Jig-it is not worth $91, I am going to make plywood jigs for different size hinges. Wasted my money.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Don't you have a number you can call them at ?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Ernest. Congrats on your recent retirement. Enjoy.


----------



## ernest plutko (May 24, 2009)

Got an e-mail from Rockler saying they don't understand why jig doesn't work. No helpful suggestions. Can anyone suggest a good hinge mortise jig I can buy?


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Ask them to send you a return label with an RTN # so they can see for themselves then ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ernest

You can buy one of the ones below,it comes with a very spec.router bit ( extra long ) once you have the jig you make your own templates in any size you want or use the brass guides to make it smaller ( pocket hole size) ,very easy stuff to do 

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1214 Door Hinge Mortising Kit: Home Improvement
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1215 Strike Door Plate Mortising Kit: Home Improvement
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1213 Complete Door Mortising Kit: Home Improvement

=========
=========



ernest plutko said:


> Got an e-mail from Rockler saying they don't understand why jig doesn't work. No helpful suggestions. Can anyone suggest a good hinge mortise jig I can buy?


----------



## ernest plutko (May 24, 2009)

Rockler e-mailed me that they will send me another mortise bit. Thank you, bobj3, for suggesting MLCS. I ordered a bit from them.


----------



## ernest plutko (May 24, 2009)

Rockler sent me another bit but it is the same as the other.


----------



## ernest plutko (May 24, 2009)

Received MLCS #5382 1/2" bit today. Bit works great but jig-it mortise jig is tedious to set up with bad handles. Rockler bit sent with jig is no good at least with the jig.


----------

